# Timex Service Manual



## Jpcasino (Jan 13, 2018)

Greetings All, I recently got bitten by the vintage watch bug. I'm intrequied by the Automatic Timex 1960's and 70's. I would like to get access to the service manuals, mostly for model identification, and maybe some simple repairs. I found a link on this site, but it was only for 1963 and no pictures of the models. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

@mel is the man for all things timex, he will be able to point you in the right direction I'm sure


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

let me know how I can help.


----------

